# Speed Ease



## Gully (Mar 29, 2022)

I've seen a Speed Ease badged bicycle and I have a 1939 Snyder built with this original decal.  What's the history of Speed Ease?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2022)

Speed _and _Ease


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 29, 2022)

A DP Harris (Rollfast) promotional slogan in ads and (as seen above) in decals.
Sounds much better than “slow and heavy”.

An earlier slogan was “next to wings” and was also applied to Rollfast roller skates.


----------



## Gully (Mar 30, 2022)

Ah!  Makes sense!  Thanks!


----------



## Gully (Mar 30, 2022)

So this bike must be a Rollfast.  Badged as Harvard Deluxe.


----------



## MantonSmith (Mar 30, 2022)

I have this one badged as America.


----------



## Gully (Mar 30, 2022)

They must have applied them anywhere they wanted.  Mine is on the seat tube.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 30, 2022)

Gully said:


> So this bike must be a Rollfast.  Badged as Harvard Deluxe.



It is not a Rollfast, but was built by H.P. Snyder and badged as a Harvard Deluxe. 
Rollfast and Harvard are just two of many names that can be found on Snyder built bikes.
Rollfast was only used on bikes built by Snyder for D.P Harris.
Other names used on Snyder built bikes were for other stores.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 30, 2022)

I believe that the Harvard was a DP Harris bicycle, that may have been shown in a Rollfast catalog/ad, with "Rollfast" being a *product line*, as well as a head badge.
I believe that the hardware and bicycle stores may have purchased from the hardware wholesaler, rather than the manufacturer.  (Maybe an exception for the big customer, Montgomery Ward).



So the "Rollfast" label was reserved for the _higher-end_ Rollfast bicycles. Among features, (besides the ball-bearings badge), was sometimes the Harris' "H" chain ring sprocket and fancier arrowhead dart accent paint. 
So, a hardware store might sell two Rollfast badge models, (at different prices).
An example might be the 1938 Island Supply catalog; (Rollfast and “Athlete”).


----------



## Gully (Mar 30, 2022)

Jay81 said:


> It is not a Rollfast, but was built by H.P. Snyder and badged as a Harvard Deluxe.
> Rollfast and Harvard are just two of many names that can be found on Snyder built bikes.
> Rollfast was only used on bikes built by Snyder for D.P Harris.
> Other names used on Snyder built bikes were for other stores.



That was somewhat of my understanding as well.  I'm confused by the Speed and Ease DP Harris (Rollfast) decal on a Snyder built.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 30, 2022)

Gully said:


> That was somewhat of my understanding as well.  I'm confused by the Speed and Ease DP Harris (Rollfast) decal on a Snyder built.



If I'm not mistaken, I believe Snyder used bearings supplied by Harris in all their bikes, not just the ones they builit for Harris, which may explain the decal.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 2, 2022)

Jay81 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe Snyder used bearings supplied by Harris in all their bikes, not just the ones they builit for Harris, which may explain the decal.



Harris Hardware owned the Rollfast name, Snyder built them until they went out of business in '75. Remaining orders were filled by AMF and Columbia.


----------



## red strat (Jun 7, 2022)

I have a peerless headbadged speed and ease with the H on the chainring... can't find info on peerless bicycles


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2022)

red strat said:


> I have a peerless headbadged speed and ease with the H on the chainring... can't find info on peerless bicycles



On Snyder built bikes such as yours this is just a brand and has no real significance. You can probably trace the name back but I think at one time Emblem may have owned the name. V/r Shawn


----------

